# New Tying Bench



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

So, I wanted to start making my own lures, jigs and rigs. Started looking around and saw all the fly tying benches and figured that would be a great way to contain my new interest and even make it portable. So, pictures in hand I gave them to my dad (who has a full woodworking shop in his basement) and said "hey can you make me something like this???" Well that was well over a month ago, but that isn't bad considering he just went off of a couple photos. This is the 99% finished product. I still have to drill holes for dowels to hold the thread up top. Mount a Vise on it, and add some bobbins and such. But I figured I'd share....


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Very nice! I wish I had some woodworking skills! Means even more since your own dad built it!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, when I saw it, I told him he should consider making them and selling them, his response was "not a chance in hell" so apparently it wasn't the easiest thing to make


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

THat is very nice. As soon as I looked at it, I was thinking Hmmm... I got some power tools, I should make one myself. Then I read your last post and realized how difficult it was for your dad, undoubtabley a seasoned woodworker, and threw the thought of me making one out the door.

THat looks awesome man, your dad truley did a great job and if you decide to not venture into lure making in the future you can always use it as a portable cutting board station


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Holy Chit!!! 
Very nice!!! That is almost too nice to use as a work/tying bench. Nice work


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Looks very nice.


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

jeff 

where did your father get the peel and stick felt used to line the drawers?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure, I will check with him and post back later.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

that is nice jeff makes me want to buy a fly rod for when you get here


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL, yeah but I wasn't planning on tying flies with it  Jigs, bucktails, dressed trebles etc. But who knows...living that close to the beach, I may just have to pick up a new hobby huh?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Schweeeet!*

be-yoo-te-ful


----------

